# Induction Motors!



## eyeman451 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been studying these things for weeks and can someone plz tell me why I SHOULD NOT use a 60hp 3600rpm induction motor? My plan is to put it in a 4x4 Dodge and still utilize the 4WD. May have to get a different tranny but I think it could be an excellent choice. This motor weighs 620lb., but the Dodge motor is 420...so after I remove ALL the other unneeded items under the hood it should be damn close, no? Plus I cud get better springs and shocks. Definately put in a custom motor mount to the frame...hate to get in some accident and have my 620lb motor fly out and wreak havoc! This motor is Heavy Duty Industrial, can take punishment from hell, -40 to +132 degrees, variable-to-continous, rated at 30,000 HOURS (u do the math)running continuosly at 83%, which only requires 700w prhr, has great torque for the low-end and I cud compensate for some speed with the rite tranny or differential gearing.
I am going to arrange a two 7200w 12vdc battery banks in the trucks chrome toolbox with cooling. The batteries I have found are throw me down! Slow dissapation?Quick recharge...according to my math, I can be driving at night(lites), in the rain(wipers), heater going moderately(I found these awesome 12V heaters built for truckers w/ventings and all. Work instantly! No waiting for hot water(which is good, since it ain't coming) and jamming the stereo for about 3 HOURS! Then switch banks and go three more. Am I having delusions???or can I pull this off, am I missing something? Thanks, Folks


----------

